# ** هدية عيد الحب من الأمــير **



## elamer1000 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*الله محبة





​يريدك أن تحب من كل قلبك وفكرك  وقدرتك​ أنت كلى الحب​ أنت من الحب​  أنت الحب





​ 







​ حب  بكل قوة بكل حواسك​ حب  بكل قداسة​ أجمل ما في الوجود هو الحب​ بدونه لا حياه به وجدنا​ الحب الحقيقي منبعه الله ليس كل من يقول انه يحب نعتبره  الحب الحقيقى هناك انواع من الحب وهناك من لا يفرق بين الحب  والشهوة

​ 








​ ليس  هناك وقت محدد للحب حب كل يوم كل ساعة كل دقيقة كل ثانية​ كل  يوم من ايامك هو عيد واختبار لحبك

​








​  الحب الحقيقى يا له من حب عندما تذوقه وأتمنى هذا لك من كل قلبى تحب العالم كله ترى الحياة جميلة يعطيك عيون ترى كل شيء جميل انه الحب يا من ظلمتم الحب​ الهي علمني الحب

​ ما  هـو الحب ؟​ ما  الحق ما الحب ؟​ علمتنى يا الهى الحب هو ان احب كما احببتنى من اين لى  هذا​ يا  الهى ان احب مثلك أنت الإله وأنا الصغير أنا المحدود كيف احب بلا حدود  ؟!

​ تريد منى ان احب كما احببتنى أحب من جرحنى من خاننى من  كسرنى وظلمنى من اين لى ان احب ؟!!​ لكنك تجيبنى فى حنو انك ستعطينى حسب طاقتى نعمتك تكفينى  اعطنى من حبك كى احب يا الهى بحبك انت كلى الحب​ الهى الحبيب شكرا لانك احببتنى و اوجدتنى ليس لى الا ان احبك ياحبيبى اعطنى ان احب الجميع واخدمهم وابذل حياتى من اجلهم هبنى ان اخدم اسمك يا الهى المحب

​**



*​* 





( هدية عيد الحب لأعضاءنا الأعزاء  )


 ​ كتاب المحبة  قمة الفضائل​ للبابا شنودة  الثالث






​ 
​  





​ [FONT=courier new, courier]كتاب فى قمة الجمال أتمنى أن  الجميع أن يستفيد من هذا الكتاب القيم​

**   ترنيمة صوت    **  علمنى يارب أحب   **










 ​ [FONT=ms gothic, gothic]كذلك ترنيمة  جميلة[/FONT]​ [FONT=ms gothic, gothic]الهى الحبيب الوفى معى فى كل ضيقة  وتعب[/FONT]​ [FONT=ms gothic, gothic]يريدك ويريدنى بلا  عيب[/FONT]​ [FONT=ms gothic, gothic]هذا هو  حبيبى[/FONT]​ [FONT=ms gothic, gothic]الترنيمة[/FONT]​ [FONT=ms gothic, gothic]هنا[/FONT]
 

ومواضيع الحب الحقيقى

** دَعْوَةَ حَبَّ **

**  الْحُبِّ الْمَزْعُوْمِ للإلَهِ الْمَجْهُوْلِ   **

**  حَبَّ ةِ حَبَّ   **











​ ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويسعدكم  ويجعل ايامكم كلها حب فى حب
​ 

صلى من أجلى 
​[/FONT]**الأمــــــــير

+++
*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل اوي اوي

يستاهل احلي تقييم

وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## النهيسى (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جداا

راااااائع

كل سنه وأنت طيب​


----------



## back_2_zero (4 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل اوى 
و ميرسى ع الهدايا القيمة و الترانيم​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*جميل جدا بجد*
*تسلم ايديك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكراً الأمير 
الرب يبارك مجهودك العظيم ويعوضك تعب محبتك بمحبته




*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع روعه جدا
ميرسي لكي
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## elamer1000 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل اوي اوي
> 
> يستاهل احلي تقييم
> 
> وكل سنة وانت طيب




*كل سنة وانتى طيبة

الف شكر

ربنا يباركك

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جداا
> 
> راااااائع
> 
> كل سنه وأنت طيب​




*وحضرتك طيب

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى
> و ميرسى ع الهدايا القيمة و الترانيم​




*الف شكر


ربنا يباركك


+++
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*جميلة خالص *
*ربنا يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## انريكي (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل جدا امير

واحلى تقيم الى احلى موضوع

ربنا ايعوض تعبك

الرب يباركك


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

رائع جدا حبيبي...

ميرسي كتير...


----------



## Rosetta (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رووووووووووووعة الامير 
كل سنة و انت طيب 
و يا رب سنة حلوة عليك ​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2010)

رووعة يا امير

كل عيد وانت بخير


----------



## mero_engel (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي ليك 
حلوه جدااا
الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (8 نوفمبر 2010)

كل سنة و انت طيب 

ومرسى على الهديا الجميلة ​


----------



## dodo jojo (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*رااااااااااااااااااائع..مميز جدااااا..مشكور يا امير ربنا يباركك يا كميل.*


----------



## elamer1000 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *جميل جدا بجد*
> *تسلم ايديك*
> *ربنا يباركك*​




*الف شكر

كل سنة وانتم طيبين

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *شكراً الأمير
> الرب يبارك مجهودك العظيم ويعوضك تعب محبتك بمحبته
> 
> 
> ...


*الف شكر

كل سنة وانتم طيبين

+++*
​


----------



## elamer1000 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع روعه جدا
> ميرسي لكي
> وربنا يباركك​*




*الف شكر

كل سنة وانتم طيبين

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> *جميلة خالص *
> *ربنا يبارك تعبك*​




*الف شكر

كل سنة وانتم طيبين

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

انريكي قال:


> جميل جدا امير
> 
> واحلى تقيم الى احلى موضوع
> 
> ...




*الف شكر للتقييم

كل سنة وانت طيب

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

christianbible5 قال:


> رائع جدا حبيبي...
> 
> ميرسي كتير...



*الف شكر

ربنا يباركك

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *رووووووووووووعة الامير
> كل سنة و انت طيب
> و يا رب سنة حلوة عليك ​*




*الف شكر*

* كل سنة وانتم طيبين*

* +++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

كليمو قال:


> رووعة يا امير
> 
> كل عيد وانت بخير




*الف شكر

كل سنة وانتم طيبين

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> ميرسي ليك
> حلوه جدااا
> الرب يباركك




*الف شكر

كل سنة وانتم طيبين

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> كل سنة و انت طيب
> 
> ومرسى على الهديا الجميلة ​




*الف شكر

كل سنة وانتم طيبين

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> *رااااااااااااااااااائع..مميز جدااااا..مشكور يا امير ربنا يباركك يا كميل.*



*الف شكر

كل سنة وانتم طيبين

ربنا يباركك

+++
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*جميل خالص يا امير
ينقل للعام​*


----------



## elamer1000 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*http://jumbofiles.com/ivd0slygfg3q**

 ​ كتاب المحبة  قمة الفضائل​ للبابا شنودة  الثالث

 ​*


*+++*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*موضوع جميل يا امير ربنا يبارك حياتك 
كل سنة وكل اخواتى طيبيبن وعيد حب سعيد على الكل 
بتمنى من ربنا المحبة تملا المنتدى والعالم كله نتعلم منه المحبة 
*​


----------



## aymonded (4 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك يا جميل وحقيقي أشكرك كتير يا أغلى أخ حلو، وكل سنة وانت طيب يا اروع أخ طيب، كن معافي​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل جداً يا امير

كل سنة و انت طيب ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع قيم و رائع .. بدل التقييم عايز ميه .. أشكرك على محبتك .. و على الهدايا الرائعه


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*الحب عطاء
الحب بذل
الحب هو حمل الصليب*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع  جداا
شكرا لتعب 
محبتك فية 
الرب يباركك
كل سنة وانتا طيب

​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل 
اشكرك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*روعة بجد يا امير
حقيقي عاشت اديك
موضوع متكامل واكثر من رائع ومليان بالمحبة الحقيقية
تستاهل اكتر من تقييم
حقيقي روعة
عاشت اديك
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## النهيسى (5 نوفمبر 2013)

جميل جدا جدا جدا جدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## elamer1000 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *جميل خالص يا امير
> ينقل للعام​*




*الف شكر

ربنا يبارك حياتك

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا امير ربنا يبارك حياتك
> كل سنة وكل اخواتى طيبيبن وعيد حب سعيد على الكل
> بتمنى من ربنا المحبة تملا المنتدى والعالم كله نتعلم منه المحبة
> *​




*الف شكر
وانتى طيبة يا باشا
امين ربنا يملى المنتدى محبة
ربنا يبارك حياتك

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا جميل وحقيقي أشكرك كتير يا أغلى أخ حلو، وكل سنة وانت طيب يا اروع أخ طيب، كن معافي​



*وانت طيب يا أخى الغالى
ربنا يحافظ عليك

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> موضوع جميل جداً يا امير
> 
> كل سنة و انت طيب ​




*وانت طيب يا حبوب

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> موضوع قيم و رائع .. بدل التقييم عايز ميه .. أشكرك على محبتك .. و على الهدايا الرائعه



*الله يخليكى

العفو 

ربنا معاكى

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الحب عطاء
> الحب بذل
> الحب هو حمل الصليب*​




*فعلا
الحب عطاء
الحب بذل
الحب احتمال
الحب قوة
الحب سعادة

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> موضوع رائع  جداا
> شكرا لتعب
> محبتك فية
> الرب يباركك
> ...



*الف شكر

وانت طيب يا غالى

ربنا يحافظ عليك

+++
*​


----------



## candy shop (5 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع 
وكلمات جميله 
كل سنه وانت طيب 
وكل سنه والكل بخير وسعاده وحب ​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

!! البابا !! قال:


> موضوع جميل
> اشكرك



*الشكر لتشريفك لى*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*
​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> *روعة بجد يا امير
> حقيقي عاشت اديك
> موضوع متكامل واكثر من رائع ومليان بالمحبة الحقيقية
> تستاهل اكتر من تقييم
> ...



*تعيشى لى يا غالية*

*كل سنة وانتى طيبة*

*ربنا يحافظ عليكى*

*+++*
​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع رائع
> وكلمات جميله
> كل سنه وانت طيب
> وكل سنه والكل بخير وسعاده وحب ​




*وانتى طيبة يا باشا*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 نوفمبر 2013)

> حب  بكل قوة بكل حواسك​ حب  بكل قداسة​ أجمل ما في الوجود هو الحب​ بدونه لا حياه به وجدنا​ الحب الحقيقي منبعه الله ليس كل من يقول انه يحب نعتبره  الحب الحقيقى هناك انواع من الحب وهناك من لا يفرق بين الحب  والشهوة​



كلمات في منتهي الروعه
تسلم ايديك 
موضوع فوووووق الممتاز بجد
وكل سنة وانت طيب
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## elamer1000 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> كلمات في منتهي الروعه
> تسلم ايديك
> ...


*


اخبارك يا باشا
كل سنة وانتى طيبة
ربنا يبارك حياتك
+++
​*


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*أعذب تهنئه مقدمه لأعذب وأجمل أحساس*
*يالي غلاك ماله ثمن وماله عند البشر قياس*
*كل عام و أنت اسعد مع يسوع ألي يجمع كل الناس*
*شكرا على المشاركة والكلمات المثمرة والجميلة جداً أخي العزيز*
*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *
*المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيضك بنعمه وسلامه ومحبته الدائمة والأزلية... *
*والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح صاحب أعظم حب*
*في تاريخ البشرية ونشكر الله *
*لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ *
*يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.*
*( يو 16:3)*
*نحبك يارب يسوعنا إلاهنا وسيدنا وملكنا*
* دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## elamer1000 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> *أعذب تهنئه مقدمه لأعذب وأجمل أحساس*
> *يالي غلاك ماله ثمن وماله عند البشر قياس*
> *كل عام و أنت اسعد مع يسوع ألي يجمع كل الناس*
> *شكرا على المشاركة والكلمات المثمرة والجميلة جداً أخي العزيز*
> ...



*كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا غالية

الف شكر لكامك الجميل ده انا ما استاهلش كل ده

ربنا يبارك حياتك

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*كل سنة وحضراتكم بخير*

*عيد سعيد للجميع*

*ربنا يسعد ايامكم*

*صلاواتكم*

*+++*​


----------



## soso a (3 نوفمبر 2014)

جميل كتير


----------



## elamer1000 (4 نوفمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> جميل كتير




*الف شكر لمرورك

عيد سعيد للجميع

+++*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 نوفمبر 2014)

كل سنة والجميع بخير وسعادة
اتمنى من الله العام القادم ان يعم السلام والخير الجميع


----------



## philanthropist (4 نوفمبر 2014)

حلوة اوي الهدايا دي


----------



## elamer1000 (4 نوفمبر 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كل سنة والجميع بخير وسعادة
> اتمنى من الله العام القادم ان يعم السلام والخير الجميع



*ربنا ييعطى الجميع المحبة والسلام

آميـــــــن

+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (4 نوفمبر 2014)

philanthropist قال:


> حلوة اوي الهدايا دي



*الف شكر ليك*

*يارب تكون عجبتك الهدايا*

*+++*​


----------



## BITAR (5 نوفمبر 2014)

*هدايا رائعه *​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 نوفمبر 2014)

BITAR قال:


> *هدايا رائعه *​




*الف شكر*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*​


----------

